# White leo's



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to produce porcelain white leo's and i''m wondering what's the best way to do it?
I've got a murphy patternless female so if i get a super snow will they produce super snow patternless on the 1st gen?
Or should i just buy two decent blazing blizzards and breed them?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pmc83 said:


> I want to produce porcelain white leo's and i''m wondering what's the best way to do it?
> I've got a murphy patternless female so if i get a super snow will they produce super snow patternless on the 1st gen?
> Or should i just buy two decent blazing blizzards and breed them?


Supersnow x Patternless will give:
100% Mack snow het patternless

So you will need at least two years for supersnow patternless. If you hold the babies back and breed you will get:

Mack snow het patternless x Mack snow het patternless will give

6.25% Supersnow Patternless
18.75 Supersnow 66% het patternless
12.5% Mack snow Patternless
37.5% Mack snow 66% het patternless
6.25% Patternless
18.75 Normal 66% het patternless

Personally I would go with 2 really nice blazing blizzards. Or some of the Diablo Blancos are really white.

There is always a Super RAPTOR, but good luck if you choose that


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pmc83 said:


> I want to produce porcelain white leo's and i''m wondering what's the best way to do it?
> I've got a murphy patternless female so if i get a super snow will they produce super snow patternless on the 1st gen?
> Or should i just buy two decent blazing blizzards and breed them?


1st gen.
--------
Super snow X Patternless = .

Snow HET Patternless.
----
2ad gen
--------
Snow HET Patternless X Snow HET Patternless = .

Normal Poss-HET Patternless.
Patternless.
Snow Poss-HET Patterless.
Snow patternless.
Super snow Poss-HET Patternless.
Super snow patternless.
----
----
Super snow patternless very white.Snow blizzard can be very white.And Super snow blizzards are very white.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Supersnow x Patternless will give:
> 100% Mack snow het patternless
> 
> So you will need at least two years for supersnow patternless. If you hold the babies back and breed you will get:
> ...


Arn't we fast today:lol2: percentages as well :notworthy:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Arn't we fast today:lol2: percentages as well :notworthy:.


All about the timing


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

gazz said:


> Arn't we fast today:lol2: percentages as well :notworthy:.


:no1::lol2: That's very impressive! I think a certain someone has a calculator handy. . . . . . and a degree in genetics!!
Thanks guys appreciate it.
It would be interesting to go the long way round but i'd find it hard identifying what hatchlings i had when i'd start getting snow patternless, super snow patternless and patternless!
Think i might go with two bb's or two db's!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pmc83 said:


> :no1::lol2: That's very impressive! I think a certain someone has a calculator handy. . . . . . and a degree in genetics!!
> Thanks guys appreciate it.
> It would be interesting to go the long way round but i'd find it hard identifying what hatchlings i had when i'd start getting snow patternless, super snow patternless and patternless!
> Think i might go with two bb's or two db's!


No calculators here 

The trick in identifying the hatchlings would be in the eyes I think. Not too sure myself though...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you wanted to make really WHITE geckos, I would get blazing blizzards and put them to a Super Snow albino.

That'd get Snow Albinos het Blizzard; in the second generation you could then hope for Super Snow Blazing Blizzards, which should eliminate all the yellow staining from the Blizzard and the Mack Snow lines.


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> If you wanted to make really WHITE geckos, I would get blazing blizzards and put them to a Super Snow albino.
> 
> That'd get Snow Albinos het Blizzard; in the second generation you could then hope for Super Snow Blazing Blizzards, which should eliminate all the yellow staining from the Blizzard and the Mack Snow lines.


When you say the second generation what would i be putting together? the hatchlings?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> If you wanted to make really WHITE geckos, I would get blazing blizzards and put them to a Super Snow albino.
> 
> That'd get Snow Albinos het Blizzard; in the second generation you could then hope for Super Snow Blazing Blizzards, which should eliminate all the yellow staining from the Blizzard and the Mack Snow lines.


Yeah as ssthisto says super snow blazing blizzards are about the whitest thing your going to get... stunning geckos with solid red eyes!


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah as ssthisto says super snow blazing blizzards are about the whitest thing your going to get... stunning geckos with solid red eyes!


Thats what i'll do then, cheers!:2thumb:
Anyone know where to get a decent blazing blizzard and a super snow albino?
Never really seen a super snow albino in the classifieds!


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Super raptors*

Originally Posted by *sam12345*  
_Yeah as ssthisto says super snow blazing blizzards are about the whitest thing your going to get... stunning geckos with solid red eyes!_


_HI, I THINK YOU MEAN SUPER RAPTORS, CHECK RON TREMPERS SITE OUT,_
_LEOPARDGECKO.COM BUT THEY COST A BOMB, DIABLO BLANCOS ARE CHEAPER,_
_CHECK MY ALBUMS OUT THERES SOME IN THERE._


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> _HI, I THINK YOU MEAN SUPER RAPTORS, CHECK RON TREMPERS SITE OUT__._


Nope, I definitely mean Super Snow Blazing Blizzards. They would indeed have solid red eyes (Super Snows have solid black eyes; a Super Snow Albino has solid red - this mutation is NOT related to the Eclipse eye trait in RAPTORs.)

RAPTOR are selectively bred for high orange colouring, so I would expect even a Snow/Super Snow RAPTOR to show some yellow staining... and a Super Snow RAPTOR would still have spots because it doesn't have the Blizzard mutation to hide them completely.

If someone wants a porcelain white gecko that doesn't darken with exposure to cooler temperatures and doesn't have yellow staining, a Super Snow Blazing Blizzard is going to be the nearest they can get.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> Originally Posted by *sam12345*
> _Yeah as ssthisto says super snow blazing blizzards are about the whitest thing your going to get... stunning geckos with solid red eyes!_
> 
> 
> ...


Again as ssthisto said we both meant SSBB, ill try and find a picture.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Again as ssthisto said we both meant SSBB, ill try and find a picture.


Here you go!.

A young Talbino super snow blizzard.As it matures it will become more and more white.Unlike a Talbino eclipse blizzard(DB's).Talbino super snow blizzards will ALWAYS have 100% ruby type eyes.And NEVER express yellow like a lot of Talbino eclipse blizzaeds(DB's) do.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cheers Gazz they were actually the exact pics i was after.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Cheers Gazz they were actually the exact pics i was after.


I'd still love to see a full bloom adult.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> I'd still love to see a full bloom adult.


Not many have been produced i think VMS herps had some pictures of adults aswell as the ones you posted, ill go and have a hunt now.


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Not many have been produced i think VMS herps had some pictures of adults aswell as the ones you posted, ill go and have a hunt now.


Why are they so rare? Is there a low percentage chance of producing them (as explained in this thread?) or are they not a popular morph?


----------

